# Costume Challenge: Azmoden from Diablo III



## wyvernfist (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm a Halloween enthusiast but unfortunately the budget is too tight to do anything crazy this year. Instead, I hope to inspire some of you to try this costume concept.

Azmoden is one of the demon lords in Diablo III (a popular PC game), and the one I found to look the most unique.

*Here are some sample pictures:*


































*Key components of this costume:*
Proper proportions. Don't skimp on the body mass!
Rig the legs to move in an alternating pattern when you walk. Let the mass of the body hide your real legs.
Glowing face with molten appearance.


Let me know what you all think, and if you undertake this project, best of luck and thank you for helping make my Halloween dream come true.


----------

